
Adobe Launches Acrobat.com, Acrobat 9 (With Flash) - kimboslice
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/01/adobe-combines-online-word-processing-file-sharing-and-meetings-with-the-launch-of-acrobatcom/
======
pxlpshr
I've used Acrobat Connnect a few times... and while it's a lot better than
Citrix's GoToMeeting, both lack a very usable/friendly whiteboard solution.

